# MacOSX Probs



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Please be gentle, I am entirely ignorant regarding this stuff...

I downloaded the SDK and placed it in my Applications directory. I appear to have Java1.4.2, though when I try to launch runsamples.sh or better yet runiTunesTrackU.sh I get errors from Java Web Start:

An error occurred while launching/running the application.
Category: Launch File Error
The following required field is missing from the launch file: <jnlp>

AND

MissingFieldException[ The following required field is missing from the launch file: <jnlp>]
at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(XMLFormat.java:56)
at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(LaunchDescFactory.java:49)
at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(LaunchDescFactory.java:61)
at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(LaunchDescFactory.java:111)
at com.sun.javaws.Main.main(Main.java:167)

I also tried using the Applet Launcher which didn't give me anything at all.

So what is my silly, obvious problem?


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

Sorry I didn't notice this earlier. I've subscribed to the other thread so it lets me know when there's someone needing help or who has a comment. I'll be sure to check the actual forum more often too in the future.

All of HME right now is mostly command line execution so you have to CD into the Directory from the OSX Terminal.

If you are looking to play with iTunesTrackU there is a new version up on the webpage now that's an OSX Application. Just double click and go 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=224062&#post2606097

Cheers,
KC


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm just starting out and no experience with Java. That said, I've been working out some of the examples from bitrazor. I keep getting these errorson this line of code:

BText text = new BText(parent, 20, 0, parent.width-40, parent.height);

Field view.width is not visible.
Field view.height is not visible.

Also, is there any way to use Xcode rather than Eclipse for compiling projects? It keeps crashing on me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

It was a class method to get the width and height rather than a public class var.

.getWidth() works rather than .width same with height

I'll be back with more questions


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Yeah, sorry 'bout that...I wrote that tutorial using the 1.2 version of the SDK, and that was one of the changes with the newer versions. I'm going through the tutorial and updating it for 1.4 as I get time.


----------

